# Fuel Injector Volume Test



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello. I want to verify all fuel injectors are putting out the same volume on an 04 Maxima. I've attached hoses from each rule injector to baby bottles to capture the gas but I can't find out how to energize the fuel injectors. Can anyone help me?

Thanks,
Emerson


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Not the way to go about it. Well, you could, but, well...just not the way to do it.
Use a fuel injector pulse tester.
You build up the fuel rail pressure to X PSI, pulse a single injector Y number of times for Z amount of time per each pulse, then read the fuel rail pressure at the end of that pulse train.
If the injectors are flowing equally, assuming the fuel rail pressure is identical to begin with, each injector will drop the fuel rail pressure by the same amount. A leaky one will drop the pressure more. A sluggish or plugged injector will drop the pressure less.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's a guy that made his own fuel injector flow tester:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF0zQCkbIr0


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Pretty cool, a bit over the top, and I kinda wonder how safe it would be with all that atomized fuel floating around, even if it is all in 'sealed' jars...but nonetheless, fully functional. The guy gets cool points from me...not that they're worth anything.
If a guy is going to go that far, I'd add some dye to the fuel and a strobe light to eyeball the quality of the spray patterns.


----------



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Is there a way to jump my injectors to fire while on the vehicle?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Amazon.com: fuel injector pulse


----------



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

I almost ordered one after you suggested it, but I am trying to see if I can jump the injectors before I buy it since I probably wouldn't use it again. Thanks for the quick replies, Judge.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Could end up smoking the coils in the injector itself. They're not meant to have a straight 12V hooked up to them for any length of time.

Car Fuel Injector Basics History | Peak and Hold | Saturated How it works


----------



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

I ordered the OTC tester. Thanks, Judge.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, I gotta ask...
Why do you think your injectors are 'mismatched' in the first place?


----------



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

I replaced the timing chain guide, water pump, rear main seal. I marked the chains to insure I got them back in the right place. The car started up on the first crank and ran well up to 6000 rpm and 80+ mph.

The next day it started running poorly and blasting out greyish smoke. I got a couple of DTC’s, P0171 and P0300. I found that I had damaged the electrical connector on the bank 1 variable valve timing solenoid (stretched the harness too much). I fixed it and the car ran well for a couple days. Then, it started running very poorly. There were no DTC’s. I found that the bank 2 catalytic converter had disintegrated probably due to running too rich, and had plugged up the rear converter. I replaced it and cleaned the rear converter. The car started immediately and ran fine. Once again it ran fine for a day then started blasting out white/grey smoke from bank 2 only and bank 2 only is running rich. Bank 1 fuel trims are fine and no smoke. The bank 2 pre converter O2 sensor is ok. Once again, there are no DTC’s. I also removed the exhaust and the bank 2 converter is ok. My O2 sensors are functioning and I also tested Ohms and tye read ok but I went ahead and replaced the preconverter sensot anyway. I checked my camshaft position sensor ok but went ahead and replaced it. I checked for exhaust and intake leaks and found none but went ahead and redid the exhaust and intake plenum. I checked fuel pressure and it’s ok at 43 psi. I have verified the injectors aren’t leaking. Bank 1 short term trim is +6 to +10 at idle and +7 to -	5 at 2500 rpm. Bank 2 is +12 to +14 at idle and -25 at 2500 rpm.

I’m afraid to run it since running rich probably destroyed the converter the first time.

The timing must have been ok after the work I did. What could cause it to jump? 

I’m pretty sure the injectors will turn out ok. What else will cause one bank to run OK and the other to run very rich?


----------

